
Star Trek virtual tour will recreate every deck of the Enterprise - frostmatthew
http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/22/star-trek-enterprise-virtual-tour/
======
Someone1234
I strongly recommend you take the video tour if you're any kind of fan of New
Gen'. It really gives you an entirely new perspective to the scope and layout
of the ship.

I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. Now I want them to expand it
further, and then I want to hop into the Unreal Engine and go run around and
explore (even if there is no specific gameplay).

Unfortunately all this does is remind me how half arsed Star Trek games have
always been. Only Star Trek: Elite Force came close.

